# The dripping wet look



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I was just looking through my photobucket account and saw this picture of a car I used to own; a car I treasured, one that I washed and waxed more than I probably drove it even though it was my daily driver.



There is something about this angle of shot, how the light reflects and the flake pop pops out at you.

Products used
Paint: AutoGlym SRP > PB Nattys Blue
Wheels: PB Wheel sealant 
Tyres: Blackfire Long lasting tyre gel
Glass: AG Glass polish
Exhaust: Autosol and Megs NXT metal polish

So lets see your 'dripping wet' waxed looking cars….


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

bh paint cleanser, jetsealed wipe down with hybrid v7 then dj light fantastic


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lovely finish on the Subaru! Your right though, sometimes the light hits it just right.

This one of mine was a phone photo...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)




----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

My Bora after a Lime Prime buff up and a coat of Vics Concours


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

My Alfa


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Number plate included


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

My DS3


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

my old pug




thats the only car ive been able to get like that  will give it a whirl on the s3 when the weather is nice


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Soft99 Fusso Light topped with 2 coats ADK Obsidian





Mike


----------



## RCL (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My Cooper S fully corrected and coated with Nanolex Premium.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My old CLK 430 :thumb: Think this was wearing DJ Blue Velvet in this pic.



Loved this thing and the Tanzanite Blue paint used to come up like new, just a shame about the rampant rust which I'm slowly eradicating from it's replacement, this CLK 230K wearing c.quartz uk & layered reload.





Hope you likey


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

My old ST220, Performance Blue always looks good when its just been waxed.


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tyres were clean until I drove it to the location! 

Auto Finesse Spirit.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Not too shabby for silver


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Only my daily shi**y driver, but I still like to keep it clean after doing 1000+ miles a month.


----------



## Hetz (Apr 8, 2008)

My e46 M3


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

IMG_5235 by KeithRoberts185, on Flickr


----------



## Dense (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dense (May 8, 2014)




----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine:wave:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

My 26 years old Toyota Celica in original paint


My 29 year old Toyota Celica Supra.


Ok.....so I cheated on this one !


----------



## GJ227 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my focus the best pic I got at the mo


my mum 2009 Chevrolet aveo


my old mk5 fiesta

all cars done with megs ultimate wax


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My old RS fully corrected and finished with Zymol Ital.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

ads obsidian

migliore strata


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfs chemicals shine & glaze + bodyguard


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Angelwax Corona used on the Focus, applied over 2 layers of c2v3



Angelwax Desirable applied over CarChem Nano Shell



GTechniq c2v3 layered



Angelwax Desirable applied over Angelwax Ti-22


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's my seat Leon cupra r.



3 coats of victoria concours


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

My Mondeo ST 
Wolfs body guard


Mates BMW 330d
AF Desire


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My old XJ fully corrected and wearing Ceramishield.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My Z4 finished with Zymol Ital.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

It would of been good if members let us all know what product was used to achieve the finish instead of just putting a picture up,just my two cents(-:.SJ.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

stonejedi said:


> It would of been good if members let us all know what product was used to achieve the finish instead of just putting a picture up,just my two cents(-:.SJ.


Edited my original post with products used


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Some very nice cars guys. Keep it up !


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

swissvax bos


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> It would of been good if members let us all know what product was used to achieve the finish instead of just putting a picture up,just my two cents(-:.SJ.


Added


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Heres my attempt



Af soul and poorboys black show glaze


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> It would of been good if members let us all know what product was used to achieve the finish instead of just putting a picture up,just my two cents(-:.SJ.


Good call, completely over looked that.
Updated my pic 👍


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I really appreciate the added products that members have added to there wet looking paint pictures of there cars it's been really helpful and given me fresh ideas of products to use,I'm looking forward to achieving similar results on my car,thanks again(-:.SJ.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> It would of been good if members let us all know what product was used to achieve the finish instead of just putting a picture up,just my two cents(-:.SJ.


Done 
Mike


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Meguiar's M26:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> I really appreciate the added products that members have added to there wet looking paint pictures of there cars it's been really helpful and given me fresh ideas of products to use,I'm looking forward to achieving similar results on my car,thanks again(-:.SJ.


Also done


----------



## tdi30 (Oct 9, 2012)

http:// 
http:// 

http:// 
http:// 
http://


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> It would of been good if members let us all know what product was used to achieve the finish instead of just putting a picture up,just my two cents(-:.SJ.


Also done :thumb:


----------



## BenC11 (Apr 15, 2013)

Products Used
Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Project 32
Waxybox Mystery Wheel wax


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## STU3YP (May 3, 2014)

Not quite dripping wet but was a dull day. Auto glym extra gloss protection sealant.


----------



## joeauger (May 29, 2014)

My DS3


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

My old Alfa - loved that car........


----------



## Svenn21 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

tdi30 said:


> http://
> http://
> 
> http://
> ...


Enjoyed those pics:car:


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Side view of Lexus I corrected..



Porsche...



My car...



The wifes...



The first two probably belong in the reflection section but hey.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Some lovely cars here, this thread reeks of elbow grease! 
Nice work guys :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My Silver car can only dream of having a dripping, deep wet look :-(


----------



## STU3YP (May 3, 2014)

Silver can still look good, but in a different way


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Do these count ?. Excuse the puny mobile pics :spam:.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> My Silver car can only dream of having a dripping, deep wet look :-(




Am quite chuffed how my bosses Merc turned out just after a clay and polish. Slight effect added by the iphone but havent got the origonal.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

This is my Mazda 6 .........





polished with megs 205 
sealed with serious performance ultra 1000p

This is my silver Smax done with the same stuff.....


----------



## sajafzal (May 16, 2011)

*First time with an image*


----------



## sajafzal (May 16, 2011)

*and another*


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

sajafzal said:


>


Now that's a level of wet look I'd like to achieve on black. What products were used please?


----------



## sajafzal (May 16, 2011)

*Various*

Apart from Gtechniq for glass and wheels

All Zymol, with Zymol Concours for finish wax

Saj


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

my 1 series m sport in mineral grey with poorboys blackhole topped with Autoglym HD wax 

**


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine at Waxstock last year (with me in cleaning model lol)


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

fatttty said:


> Mine at Waxstock last year (with me in cleaning model lol)


Oh my...... I want to drink your paint. Really wet looking! Well done chap!


----------



## Brad_itr (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a couple of my civic with dodo juice protection wax


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

tdi30 said:


> http:// [IMG]http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y417/volco210/20140406_161348_zps0ada71bc.jpg[/IMG]
> http:// [IMG]http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y417/volco210/20140420_131819_zps10c001b7.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> http:// [IMG]http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y417/volco210/20140530_161111_zps475063e4.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


These are amazing shots. Would love to hear of the post-prep products you used.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Not polished it yet, as only just picked it up, but it looks wet. Did give it a good waxing with DDJ Supernatural


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

After polishing with S40 and Zymöl Glasur


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is my Emocion Red Mk2 Leon.

Autoglym SRP topped with Autoglym HD wax. Also use poorboys black hole on it occasionally.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

JMorty said:


> After polishing with S40 and Zymöl Glasur


Glasur looking great :thumb::thumb:


----------



## A1ana (Dec 3, 2012)

Werkstat acrylic.



Autobrite Black magic.


----------



## A1ana (Dec 3, 2012)

Another of Werkstat (sorry about the phone pic quality!)


----------



## STU3YP (May 3, 2014)

Clean again
Poorboys Natty's blue.

Although it gives a smart finish I much prefer AG extra gloss, easier to work with and gives a more reflective finish than this.


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

The CX-5 with SurfCityGarageBarrierReefCarnaubaWax.......


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

My old 1444


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just what I've found on my phone  - Rubbish Boys - Juiced Edition


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

[URL=http://s49.photobucket.com/user/cliotrophy/media/P9270001Small.jpg.html]


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)




----------

